# The Candy made me do it



## tonyandkory (Mar 5, 2012)

Alright so I just did not know where else to post this. 


About two weeks ago I started an experiment. 

Wondering what would happen if you made a base wine. 

What is Wine made of I asked myself. Juice and sugars. 
Juice is just flavored water. 
I to started a batch of water! MMM .... WATER! LOL

So here goes.
4 pounds of sugar (wow I know too much)
water to one gallon. 
PremiÃ¨r CuvÃ©e
Into a carboy

SG was off the charts... I thought my hydrometer was going to jump out.

after these two weeks,which was neat because you could see totally what was going on inside,
I have just racked this to secondary and decided to have a taste.

To my suprise it was not at all bad... pretty good actually, it is like alcoholic candy. I am thinking about maybe adding some melted down candy cane to one bottle and mint to another. 
I have a couple flavor additives like raspberry I might try also. 

Maybe this will turn out awesome maybe not awesome, we will see. 

Has any one else ever tried this? 

Tony


----------



## Wade E (Mar 5, 2012)

So you have a Simple syrup liquor?


----------



## Bartman (Mar 6, 2012)

Isn't that basically rum? Add some coconut flavor, it'll be like Malibu rum, one of my wife's favorites!


----------



## tonyandkory (Mar 6, 2012)

Ya know Wade I hadn't thought of it like that but I guess that would be pretty close...

That is a great idea Bart... maybe some coconut and pineapple too.


----------



## Dean (Mar 6, 2012)

It's what we call a wash. Warning, do NOT distill the end result because you'll end up with a purer form of alcohol, which the act of producing is most likely illegal in your state.
Way up here Canada, we can legally distill it for "farm fuel purposes". We just don't tell em that it fuels the farmers and not the equipment


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep, distilling is illegal in the US unless you have a permit or license to do it and it will not be discussed on this forum!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 8, 2012)

I've always wanted to use a good Moonshine to fortify a port with and see how it compared versus PGA or Brandy


----------

